# DACMAGIC XS WITH IPHONE/IPAD



## bodopopa

Cambridge audio launched a new low cost usb dac that handles usb 1.1. and 2.0. does this mean it works with ios 7 devices via cck like ipad/iphone?


----------



## avon75

I got mine yesterday. It works with the iPhone 5S via the CCK and a powered usb hub. I couldn't get it to work without, just getting the message about drawing too much power to work.

I am using with the Onkyo app playing back 24 bit flacs - once I switched off the EQ, the sound was quite impressive, but in only had time for 30 mins of test listening.

I'm fairly new to all this, so need to play around a bit more.


----------



## martin vegas

avon75 said:


> I got mine yesterday. It works with the iPhone 5S via the CCK and a powered usb hub. I couldn't get it to work without, just getting the message about drawing too much power to work.
> 
> I am using with the Onkyo app playing back 24 bit flacs - once I switched off the EQ, the sound was quite impressive, but in only had time for 30 mins of test listening.
> 
> I'm fairly new to all this, so need to play around a bit more.


 
 What's the dacmagic xs sound like with a pc?


----------



## martin vegas

Ending up getting the arcam r dac wireless version..it works with my iphone with free app and with the free wireless dongle works from my pc over wifi..i have it plugged into my xbox in the bedroom(pc's downstairs) with my sennheiser headset and it goes through my Cambridge audio amp and wharfedale speakers for watching youtube catch up tv..it's much better than the other two dongles(dacmagic xs and dragonfly) by a long margin..not harsh sounding and the sound stage is much bigger with separation of instruments and you can hear things that you couldn't here before..peoples voices when they are talking on youtube are much more natural sounding..it's just a much better sound altogether..glad I got it now..this one definitely won't be going back!


----------

